# ATI HD 4225 Notebook/netbook en Gentoo

## LuzbeL

Hola, quería saber que tal van las gráficas ATI en Linux, y concretamente en Gentoo, ya que voy a comprarme un Dell m101z y me gustaría saber si éste va a rendir bien en temas respceto a la gráfica.

Gracias.

----------

## quilosaq

Si que hay drivers para tarjetas gráficas ATI en linux. En cuanto al rendimiento depende del modelo de tarjeta y del uso que vayas a hacer de ella (juegos o no juegos).

En general, creo que linux tiene mejor soporte para NVIDIA que para ATI.

----------

## gringo

sacando quizás a nvidia todos los demás drivers gráficos son muy inferiores a los drivers equivalentes en windows.

El driver que suministra ati a mi siempre me ha dado quebraderos de cabeza pero en caso de que quieras jugar a algo medio moderno no te quedará mas remedio que usarlo. El driver libre para las ati ( si que soporta tu gráfica) es muy inferior en rendimiento al driver suministrado por ati.

saluetes

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Yo tengo experiencia con las ATI, he tenido 2, y la verdad que lo que te dicen es cierto, el rendimiento gráfico es inferior en GNU que en otros sistemas operativos. Actualmente tengo una ATI 4200 que a veces apesta y luego va muy bien. Lo importante es que si funcionan con los drivers libres (para nvidia el driver es competamente código cerrado), lo malo es que el kernel linux exige 3 blobs binarios  :Sad: 

Tu decides al final: parcialmente libre o completamente cerrado, tomando encuenta tus necesidades también.

----------

